# Debt rating agency confirms Australia's AAA rating



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Debt rating agency Fitch has today confirmed Australia's AAA rating despite the fact that the worldwide economy is still struggling. This is based upon a range of factors which includes economic stability, political stability, infrastructure spending and a "credible and transparent macro-economic policy framework".

Despite the fact that the likes of the UK recently suffered a humiliating downgrading in their credit rating it seems that Australia is still going from strength to strength.

How long can this continue if the worldwide economy fails to recover?


----------



## BikePike (Apr 4, 2013)

Lucky you guys, as you've said, not so good here!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

This is a good news given Labor's poor financial management and wasting money.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I think this is simply a reflection of the strong economy, positive outlook and relatively strong Australian finances. Australia has come out of the downturn better than the vast majority of countries around the world.


----------

